# This puppy house training thing is hard work!



## Tara (Jun 9, 2015)

We got Maisie on Saturday and she is lovely but I must say I am finding the house training hard work. I take her out in the garden regularly, sometimes we can be out there for 20 minutes or more and nothing, yet as soon as she gets in she finds somewhere to do a wee or poo. Other times we go out and she wees straight away to much praise. She seems to be finding getting to grips with pooing outside more challenging. She sleeps in a crate at night and for the last few nights has slept all night with no toilet break. She is only almost 9 weeks old so I know we have a long way to go but does anyone have any tips?


----------



## Goosey (Aug 22, 2014)

Yes your right it is early days, but don't give up hope . Persevere and all will come good in the end. Mine were house trained by 11 - 13 weeks. Just keep taking her out and using some command , I used go wee wees! Then when the deed is done lots of praise and maybe a treat, to be fair I just praised.
Just make sure any accidents indoors are cleaned using a non bio cleaner so to illuminate her going there again! 
They're clever and will soon pick up what right and wrong. When and if you see her doing it indoors don't scald her,but take her back outside so she know that's where it should be done. Hopefully she will finish what she started then you can praise. 
Well good luck. Trust me it will happen!


----------



## Tara (Jun 9, 2015)

Thanks. That is kind of what I am doing. I am cleaning up with dettol anti bacterial wipes and spray as I don't think it has ammonia in it but I could be wrong, maybe I should get a specialist cleaner. Some days I really think she is getting it other days (like today) she seems to have had more accidents than not!


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

We have all been there - I hope you have waterproof boots, a warm coat and a torch.
With Dot it was pretty much this time of year and it was a really wet autumn  for her I found that the best thing was for me to walk around and around - if I stood still, so did she - looking at me expectantly as if it was me who was meant to be doing something 
I just walked a track muttering the mantra 'be quick, be quick' eventually she would wee - and I didn't go back in until she did (20 minutes, half an hour at times) then I'd say 'Yay good be quick' and give her a treat literally as she was standing up from doing her wee. She was pretty much trained within 10 days - but I always had to go out with her. Durning that 10 days I discovered her fav spot in the garden and she worked out that the best place to pee was close to my feet - so I saw and treated her. As she got older she would bolt out the back door doodle dash around the garden a couple of times and then zoom towards me and squat by my toe  clever dog?
Persevere now - it is worth it.
Keep a note of when she wees and poops - you will see a pattern emerging which makes it easier.
Raw fed puppies pee and poop less


----------



## Goosey (Aug 22, 2014)

Tara said:


> Thanks. That is kind of what I am doing. I am cleaning up with dettol anti bacterial wipes and spray as I don't think it has ammonia in it but I could be wrong, maybe I should get a specialist cleaner. Some days I really think she is getting it other days (like today) she seems to have had more accidents than not!


I used non bio liquid which is recommended and leaves a nice smell too! I did have a spray called wee away but the washing liquid was cheaper and I always have some around for clothes washing.
Yes days like that can be quiet normal, then suddenly without thinking you'll think to yourself "you know what she hasn't had an accident for days yay!"


----------

